# Italy Vs Spain



## niceguyjohn (Feb 7, 2013)

do you think it is cheaper to live (retired) in Spain or italy? Lets assume equal areas in each country, renting an apartment, in small town close 10 to 20 KMs to a mid sise city. buying and owning a used car, ect. I would be curious to know your various opinions. I have lived in Italy for 2 years albit it was 8 years ago now. I was in the Pisa area and loved it very much. Now live in Canada and am thinking to retire in either Ialy or Spain.


----------

